# ILUKA 16/08-19/08



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

I am heading down to Iluka for a few days next week and I am thinking of having a go for Jew off the middle wall (I think thats its name) any advice or help would be appreciated as I have never fished for Jew off my kayak. My plan is to livebait. Now just in case I catch a fish where would I put it, should I stay anchored (it can be busy there), how and where do I kill it. Has anyone fished down there recently as I said I will take any advice except bad. Thanks.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John haven't landed a jew from the kayak, but have landed a few down the years and also fished Iluka, so offer these suggestions to try.

Slack water is the time to nail a jew, and livie is good idea.

Because of the proximity of the river mouth, my approach for jew and safety would be arrive near the last hour of the runout tide, and rig for jew when run eases, fish through the slack water and into the first hour of run in.

After that go home with an easy paddle on a making tide

Have found the following to apply re jew sizes; Soapies [to 3kgs] on any tide or bait, schoolies [to 9kgs] suckers for worms on slack tide, and jew [over 9kgs] slack water on livie, fresh fillet of tailor or luderick


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

About 10 - 15 metres back from the end, on the river side, there is an 18 metre hole. I've only fished it during the day but it looks like a prime spot.
To be honest, I was going to head out there one night but I got as far as the bay entrance at Iluka and between it being an exeptionally deep, dark river on a dark, new moon evening and the pod of Dolphins surfacing right next to me nearly scaring me off my yak, I decided that fishing in the bay would be more than acceptable to me


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Run a swivel thru mainline and attach a snapper lead to a 30cm leader from the swivel. Lock off the running swivel with another swivel the same size and attach a 45 cm leader to your livebait hook. Make sure the leaders are 40-60lb.

Drop the livey to the bottom and crank the reel 3 or 4 times. This should get you a metre off the bottom. Drift it very slowly.

Other trick is to cast 6" soft plastics into the breakwall while on the drift.

Good luck - I mainly chase jew off the rocks and would rate you a better chance if you chucked big softies into the deep wash gutters on the surf side of South wall for an hour around sunset (Walk 3/4 of the way up the wall). 30lb mainline, 2 metre double and one metre of 60lb leader. Even better if you get there around the new moon.


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

im going to be at the woody head camping ground over the 22nd to the 30th. family and friend camping trip... hopefully we can meet and wet a line some time... KenDog will also be done there as well...


----------

